# Help/advice with Stand For Exam?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I need some help with Tango standing for the judge's exam without so much wagging. Tally learned this pretty easily, as an extension of stand-stay with a clicker, and then some classmates replicating the situation. It's not working as well for Tango though. How do people go about teaching this? Thanks!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My first obedience dog, Tess had a spectacular stand. Wouldn't move an inch and when we moved to the moving stand in utility, she would literally freeze in place. So I thought this would be the easiest exercise to teach Raider. Wrong!! His stand is horrible, he does the tail wagging, neck bending, craning to the side to say hi to the nice judge who is examining him. We got thru novice okay, but the moving stand in utility is the thing that if and when we ever venture into the utility ring will probably trip us up. I wish I could help you, but I got nothing. Maybe somebody else can jump in and help us both.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Nahh...can't help you. But I can bump up the thread. Its kinda sad that a doggie can't wag his tail though...I think they ought to change that and look for happy dogs...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> I need some help with Tango standing for the judge's exam without so much wagging. Tally learned this pretty easily, as an extension of stand-stay with a clicker, and then some classmates replicating the situation. It's not working as well for Tango though. How do people go about teaching this? Thanks!


I would probably start with him in a stand, working a watch, have someone stand along side of him, at whatever distance he can keep it together. C/T... and work up from there. Just break it down to where he's successful.

Lots of time when I'm teaching sit for petting in a pet class, I have to start with walking *near* the dog but not touching or even looking at him. Eventually, I can get in close enough to pet the dog and have the dog keep it together.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

my4goldens said:


> My first obedience dog, Tess had a spectacular stand. Wouldn't move an inch and when we moved to the moving stand in utility, she would literally freeze in place. So I thought this would be the easiest exercise to teach Raider. Wrong!! His stand is horrible, he does the tail wagging, neck bending, craning to the side to say hi to the nice judge who is examining him. We got thru novice okay, but the moving stand in utility is the thing that if and when we ever venture into the utility ring will probably trip us up. I wish I could help you, but I got nothing. Maybe somebody else can jump in and help us both.



Lol, this is me too. Tango wags& offers her paw& is greeting examiners like her new family members. She's perfect if I'm close to her, but when I back up, she goes on a greeting spree.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I need some help with Tango standing for the judge's exam without so much wagging. Tally learned this pretty easily, as an extension of stand-stay with a clicker, and then some classmates replicating the situation. It's not working as well for Tango though. How do people go about teaching this? Thanks!


I presume you're working the novice stand for exam? When I first ran into this problem I was in the same boat - I was stressing about it - tried a few things - then someone asked me "how's your sit for exam?". Duh!! It's a whole lot easier for a dog to stay seated for an exam than it is for the stand - temptation I think. So go back and train the behavior where you leave him and someone touches him in the sit - head, shoulder, butt....When he's solid there try working the stand...same deal - close at first, then adding distance and distraction...

The other thing - can you do a successful stand for exam on him? You stand him, you leave, you come in and do the exam, you return, etc. Make sure you are successful there before you move to a stranger - it just becomes a routine like anything else...

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> Nahh...can't help you. But I can bump up the thread. Its kinda sad that a doggie can't wag his tail though...I think they ought to change that and look for happy dogs...


They can wag their tail - no points off for a wagging tail. The problem is that wagging tail leads to wagging bum, which leads to moving feet 

Teller still wags his tail for the stand for exams (novice and utility) but he had to learn that it was the tail and not the bum that wagged.

Erica


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't do obedience... But if she is good with you there, maybe you can move further away slowly. Get a lot of reps at the point where she is still successful. One of my friends who is training her pup for the ring has her to her stand for exam everywhere. At our agility trials she usually stands for exam for quite a few people, practice makes perfect! Good luck!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lol, this is me too. Tango wags& offers her paw& is greeting examiners like her new family members. She's perfect if I'm close to her, but when I back up, she goes on a greeting spree.


 
Personaly I would then not move away from her that fast. I would "inch" away and only after 5 diferent people have been able to examine her at that distance. Then try litteraly to back away 4-6 inches and again if 5 different people are successful in going over her then another 6 inches. If 5 people can not go over her then return to the distance you were at when you were successful. And if she is VERY happy as it sounds she is, be very sudbued in praising at this time as that will just blow her mind (or butt).


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

In our trial class we were taught to sit in a chair and have them stand between your legs, with a leg up under them if necessary. Keep clicking and treating for longer and longer periods, then introduce an "examiner" and do the same thing. Having a dog sit for exam also seems to work and gradually move to standing for short stints at a time.
The stands have never been an issue for us--perfect scores, however, my guy likes to visit judges and stewards when heeling off leash!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for all these answers and help! I am going to try each tip one by one. The sit for exam first, and then inching away, plus being able to do it myself first. . .


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I had such a hard time with Gabs on this- she's a visitor. We eventually (after trying sit for exam, etc) got small blocks and taught her it was her job to stay on the blocks. Then we worked to remove the blocks.


----------

